

We Asked a Military Expert if All the World's Armies Could Shut Down the US - akarambir
http://www.vice.com/read/we-asked-a-military-expert-if-the-whole-world-could-conquer-the-united-states

======
venomsnake
An invasion of all world forces include Canada. And you could try to transfer
troops trough the north pole (it will be a logistical nighmare) And in Canada
you have the energy sources for the war effort.

I think that this "military expert" is gravely underestimating the
resourcefulness and inventiveness of humanity when it comes to killing each
other.

You could also do your best to blow up the Gulf Of Mexico oil infrastructure
and US is on 3 month lease of life (or an year if it is stretched for military
use only) which could make them move on the offence. Add some propaganda to
create domestic problems at home ...

If you remove the nukes it comes down to oil and humans. US is outmatched in
both.

------
rythmshifter
I read the first 2 sentences and decided it was little more than liberal
propaganda bullshit.

